# Which games are you playing now?



## Charley (Jul 14, 2005)

Right now I am concentrating on mafia and halflite.

What r the other users upto on gaming now ?

Let the thread roll.

 8)


----------



## shaunak (Jul 14, 2005)

imm not playing much now. just pass time with nfs u


----------



## hack expert (Jul 14, 2005)

gta san andreas
cs cz 
well i am playing some old games rite now
carmageddon 2
cs cz 
datz it


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jul 14, 2005)

San Andreas
NFS Underground 2
UT 2004
C&C Generals: Zero Hour


----------



## raasm287 (Jul 14, 2005)

Right now I am trying to complete the career mode in fifa 2005


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 14, 2005)

Hmm...... Fifa 2005 is good. I wanna try Cricket 2005.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 14, 2005)

GTA San Andreas
SC : Pandora Tomorrow (for the 9th time) ..
Uplink (for the 22nd time)...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 15, 2005)

Sometimes I feel that starting out on too many good games at once dilutes the fun factor as you can't appreciate each game to the fullest. Happened with me when I started playing GTA3, Vietcong and GTA VC at the same time! Maybe it's just me.

Anyways, nowadays not playing much 'coz my pc hardly runs any game. So occasionaly playing Alien Shooter.


----------



## mako_123 (Jul 15, 2005)

Me playing

San Andreas

Pro Evolution Soccer 4

Top Spin

Project SnowBlind


----------



## casual_gamer (Jul 15, 2005)

need for speed underground 2
midnight club 2


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 15, 2005)

Im playing Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic on the PC, and God of War on the PS2.


----------



## Charley (Jul 15, 2005)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Uplink (for the 22nd time)...




I have played it for a record atleast 50-60 times ... any1 to beat me... 8)


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 15, 2005)

ok im playing
Axis and Allies
Need for speed underground 2
Total club manager 2005

Just quit playing
sid miers pirates
james bond
command and conquer2 red alert finished for the 4th time. (dont ask why)


----------



## sunnydiv (Jul 15, 2005)

hmm

lotrb4me


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jul 15, 2005)

no new games as of now.. so spending time playin nfs UG2.. UG1.. MAX PAYNE 2.. GTA : VC..


----------



## Charley (Jul 15, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> no new games as of now.. so spending time playin nfs UG2.. UG1.. MAX PAYNE 2.. GTA : VC..



Also how is ur new website?

Cheers


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 15, 2005)

san andreas
Pariah
kotor2


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 16, 2005)

well im into-

Half-Life 2 (I think on half-way stage)
UT2004 (Unlocked all team match modes including asault, capture etc.)
NFG Underground (Was going good in career till found some error)
Brain Lara Cricket 99 (Hate d game but like to play with all errors)
Counter Strike Condition Zero (On for some online action...ne1 interested)
Midtown Madness 2 (For online action too with friends)
WWE Attitude and Raw (Some time pass)

Sounds a big list but i really do play those dividing with time.....guys if ne1 experienced wit hl2.....ive reached d area where i get this shotgun...now how much approx is left in the game....coz im challenged by time....have to leave for ngp by next 10 days..can i complete if im quite experienced player in half-life games?

Cheers


----------



## Charley (Jul 16, 2005)

right now I also am working on nfs also.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey *tarey_g* ...  u tried Pariah multiplayer ??? how is it running ???? and what conn. do you have ???


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jul 16, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> bharathbala2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well it is going gud!! why not u chck out urself 

and nfs ug2.. how much uve finished..


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm currently playing
Counter Strike:Condition Zero &
Cricket 2005
I also play Worms Armageddon,but not that frequently.


----------



## kaboodle (Jul 17, 2005)

None


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 17, 2005)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> I'm currently playing
> Counter Strike:Condition Zero &
> Cricket 2005
> I also play Worms Armageddon,but not that frequently.



Hey hows cricket wanna spend money on buying it but waiting for a review from some one. So hows it??


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 17, 2005)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Hey *tarey_g* ...  u tried Pariah multiplayer ??? how is it running ???? and what conn. do you have ???



sadly i dont have a broadband connection, the dataone service has just started in my city but the connection is not available in my area as my home is more than 3km far from the telephone exchange  

even its hard to find gamers here in my city, so no lan parties for me,  
if u need some specific info abt pariah tell me , i will chk in the multiplayer mode .


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 17, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> Hey hows cricket wanna spend money on buying it but waiting for a review from some one. So hows it??



Check this link for many reviews on Cricket 2005:
*www.planetcricket.net/forums/showthread.php?t=11742

What I feel is that it is Cricket 2004 with better graphics,FIFA style Player models & facial animation.If u just like the looks fo for the game.
There isn't much except for the good looking player models & player animation.

I would rate is 6.5/10

It's better u read the reivews from the link I gave.don't just go by my review.


----------



## Charley (Jul 17, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> and nfs ug2.. how much uve finished..



Dude, I've just installed the game to play after I finish with the other 2.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 17, 2005)

*i*

me playin NFS u2 (72 %) Warcraft xpansion(frozen) sims 2 commandos 3 (4th time - ma favouritttte)plan to play xiii, burnout 4...


----------



## Charley (Jul 18, 2005)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> I would rate is 6.5/10



I have always been a hardcore fan of Cricket games right from the allan border game.

I'd give it 9/10.

The graphix are excellent and various competitions in it . It looks like ur playing it on the cricket ground.


----------



## maVen (Jul 18, 2005)

me playin...

Doom 3

NFS Underground 2

CS CZ

Pro Evolution Soccer 4

whichevr suits my mood


----------



## Ka0s (Jul 19, 2005)

Playing FIFA Street and Star Wars - The Revenge of the Sith


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jul 19, 2005)

i am keeping hands on doom3 ,nfsu2 &playboy:the mansion


----------



## Minimalistix (Jul 19, 2005)

*None*

I'm not much of a gamer but i'm just tryin to kill my summers playin Tomb Raider 6: Angel of Darkness.


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Jul 19, 2005)

Currently playing Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30, Timesplitters: Future Perfect and Cricket 2005. All on the Xbox.


----------



## abhilash (Jul 20, 2005)

*jus' finished Doom III*

I just finished Doom 3.. it was quite Scary in the beginning.. later after  "alpha labs"  it was fun... Imps & Zombies wont scare me much Now. but have to really appriciate the Sound & audio...unbelieveably awesome.

Now sticked to San Andreas...completing the "Los santos" mission
Looking out for Battelfield & Brothers in Arms.

Can anybody can gimme a brief note on how is simpson hit & run or futurama..???

By the way Half life 2 "5uck5"


----------



## Charley (Jul 20, 2005)

sujeet2555 said:
			
		

> playboy:the mansion



m8, i'd request to give a preview on this game, pls.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 20, 2005)

Playing Cold Fear on the PS2.


----------



## Charley (Jul 20, 2005)

abhilash said:
			
		

> By the way Half life 2   "5uck5"



It was infact an excellent game. I liked playing it for some time then felt boring.

Eventually all shooting games become boring.


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 22, 2005)

I am currently playing Quake III. Played in the past n will play in the future.


----------



## Apollo (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm on limited resources right now...

Am trying to amuse myself with Fifa 2002.


----------



## tech_cheetah (Jul 22, 2005)

on my old pc .. i just finished mafia second time.. i prefer fps games... now trying to get hitman1 (already completed the later two versions).. can anybody recommend any good FPS game which will run on my p III , i have already played max payne 1,2 .. some other good stuff plzzzz


----------



## Charley (Jul 23, 2005)

tech_cheetah said:
			
		

> can anybody recommend any good FPS game which will run on my p III , i have already played max payne 1,2 .. some other good stuff plzzzz



hope this is sufficient    

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20825


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 23, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> bharat_r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has many bugs though.Especially commentary.It sucks really.
The ball goes somewhere else & Riche Benaud says somthing else & also the commentary is too repatitive but better than in Cricket 2004.
Only 1 stadium from India. (cricket 2004 had 7.
Ok after playing this game for sometime I would rate it 7.5/10 now


----------



## Charley (Jul 23, 2005)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> It has many bugs though.Especially commentary.It sucks really.
> The ball goes somewhere else & Riche Benaud says somthing else



   that happens when u play the game for a long time continously...

It occured in my sys frequently.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 24, 2005)

I play POPWW nd UT04. They R amazing


----------



## mamba (Jul 24, 2005)

san andreas n nfsu2


----------



## Satissh S (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: jus' finished Doom III*



			
				abhilash said:
			
		

> I just finished Doom 3.. it was quite Scary in the beginning.. later after  "alpha labs"  it was fun... Imps & Zombies wont scare me much Now. but have to really appriciate the Sound & audio...unbelieveably awesome.


 Yes its true! First it was very scary to me but later on i got used to it and it was Fun  


> By the way Half life 2 "5uck5"


Well , Belive me i've played the entire game and fully finished it until darkenergy. It was awesome. The Havok Physics engine does its gob superbly. Its a bit tough and it also tests ur physics IQ. For example, in a seesaw u have to pile up some bricks to get to the other side. If u find something tough please refer to a walkthrough from www.gamefaqs.com and please don't blame the game for that. *No Offence*


----------



## Satissh S (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm currently playing Nfs UG2 , Doom 3 and Half-Life 2 6th time only using the gravity gun and rocket launcher and some grenades.  I am also playing GT4 in my friends house


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 24, 2005)

@*Abhilash* : HL2 sucks ????? And what makes u say that ???


----------



## siriusb (Jul 24, 2005)

My current game set includes:

Rome:Total War (absolutely love sound and gameplay and everything)
GTA:San Andreas (Love all except a few radio stations)
SimCity4 deluxe (gr8 gameplay)
Brothers-in-arms
Condition zero
Q3


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 24, 2005)

@*siriusb* : BiA ??? Ur comment on that game plz.


----------



## siriusb (Jul 24, 2005)

Well, I bought this game because I loved Full Spectrum Warrior(FSW) so much and I read that BIA plays like FSW too. I wasn't misinformed. The grafx in BIA was awesome. Sound was authentic too. U can call BIA a Call-of-Duty-meets-Full-spectrum-Warrior game.
Now the gameplay is what seperates it from the pack. Though you are allowed to wield guns and fire them in first person style, unless u rely on the strategy screen, u are as good as dead. You don't have cross hairs for your guns which reminds you to rely more on tactics like flanking and flushing enemies than mindlessly shooting the pixels away.
Actually, I downloaded and played the trial version but the full-version is not running for me (general protection falt). But war realism doesn't get much realer than this.
This game is based on real-life experience of the world famous Baker company. U get to see real photos, strategy plans, letters and stuff belonging to the soldiers of that company throughout the game. U are allowed to command men and tanks. Without their involvement (like in flanking or sniping), you won't get far.
I must've turned-off most of the readers after the first para, but there ya go. I just wish the game runs after I reinstall.


----------



## vignesh (Jul 24, 2005)

max payne 2


----------



## Charley (Jul 24, 2005)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> @*Abhilash* : HL2 sucks ????? And what makes u say that ???



It was one of my best games ....   


Ppl have vivd opinions ..


----------



## abhilash (Jul 26, 2005)

Yea' guys i thought half life is going to be the best game i would ever gonna play.But the torture that i went thru after installing it can never be understood by anybody. It was a overhyped game. The Ai S****D... the physics was ragdoll(what did valve do new in physics) Ending made me almost break my monitor(Â§ick)...The puzzle were boring...My allies were my Enemies...blocking my way & goal...Freako's....

The greatest mistake i ever made.I went thru the IGN website saw all the demo's...never saw anything like that in the game. No idea Y was a Ravelholm mission in the game..??

I apologize if i hurt anybody feelin's..I just presented my opinion.


----------



## Charley (Jul 26, 2005)

> I apologize if i hurt anybody feelin's..I just presented my opinion



majority of the gamers all over the world have rated it one of the best games. ur conclusions[reasons] on the game are not proving the reasons for the dissatisfaction.


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 26, 2005)

Half-Life 2 Rocks!!! The ending sucks so badly that it isn't funny though!


----------



## Charley (Jul 26, 2005)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> The ending sucks so badly that it isn't funny though!



*Exactly , I felt it the same when closing in to finish the game. But overall an awesome and excellent game *


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 26, 2005)

Don't separate the gameplay of HL2 from game physics. Both are greatly intertwined. There is hardly a game where you will find the physics engine so much important to progress in the game. In almost all games, they are just means of novelty, eye-candy, but in HL2, they are integral to whatever you do in the game world.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 26, 2005)

Did u guys play HL2 after HL ????? The story is really starting to make some sense ..... though there remains many un-answered question ....

@*abhilash* : you really need to read about HL2 ....


----------



## Satissh S (Jul 26, 2005)

In Half-Life when Gordon Freeman finally killed Nihilanth and freed the vortiguants he was about to be killed at the end but G-Man saved him and got a promise that Gordon has to do anythng which he says. 

And thus at the end of Hl2 when gordon's job ends as he stops Dr. Breen from escaping G-Man again saves gordon by freezing the time and saving him from the explosion. Thus Gordon living up to his agreement  And yes the ending could have been better but it suits the theme of Half-Life.

There are a few niggles in the game though*
1. Loading takes an Eternity.
2. Several annoyances in the middle of when u'r on a killing spree .
3. U'r allies are actually ur enemies If they die it's game Over.

Besides that it's a wonderful Game.  thoroughly enjoyed playing it 
But iam convinced it's the greatest game i've played.


----------



## siriusb (Jul 27, 2005)

HL2 was great.
I remember that time when I was staring at the screen open mouthed and unable to move my fingers when out in the corner of my eye I saw a smoke stack fall accross the waterway. No other game, save doom3 gave me such amazement in-game (not during cinematics, that is).
There were plenty other moments in hl2 that I liked. Like having fun with gravity gun by using it to lift and fling a saw blade to kill a row of 5 zombies at once. Those are strong emothions only a gr8 game can bring about.


----------



## abhilash (Jul 27, 2005)

*you really need to read about HL2 ....*

I have already done the complete research on the Half life series...There is some beautiful website that gives u details about all the history & chemistry of all the alien races, their origin & every things...But still c  nfusing.

i dont remember the website...I'll update it soon..

For all those pople who suffered Half Life 2
please refer to 
*refernet.typepad.com/jdragon/2004/12/half_2_sucks.html 

Hard to believe though!!


----------



## DKant (Jul 28, 2005)

Finished HL2 demo. Going to try and fix Enter the Matrix and continue playing.


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 28, 2005)

Playing Battlefield 2 Now !!!!! Really turning difficult for me coz I don't usually play WAR games !!!!!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 28, 2005)

WoW .. just got Area51 .. and man .. its nice to get into a fast-paced game after such a long time .....

And am playing battlefield2 demo for some time now .... really enjoyable game .. will get the full ver. as soon as i get hold of the controls perfectly .....


----------



## jitubhai (Jul 31, 2005)

cs source
fifa 2005


----------



## siriusb (Aug 1, 2005)

I have cs:source but is it only for me or are the bots dumber than their condition zero counterparts in ur copy too?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 1, 2005)

can someone  please tell me some good games which dont require a graphics card

my rig is 
P4 2.4GHz ,  intel D845GVSR Mobo , 512MB RAM

also  there is no slot for GFX card in my mobo , can anyone suggest me how can i play games requiring GFX card with same rig

please tell


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 1, 2005)

Im playing Medal of Honor - Pacific Assault.


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 2, 2005)

Right Now GTASA and Doom III....


----------



## sahil_blues (Sep 2, 2005)

i have jus finished playing Brothers In Arms...really liked it....currently playing Fifa 2005(its a compulsion as i dont have any other game!!!!)


----------



## Hells_Fury (Sep 2, 2005)

Been playing a lot of Diablo II lately. Kinda abandoned GTA:SA.


----------



## sysrq (Sep 4, 2005)

need for speed underground 2 
UT2004
riddick
still playing "FARCRY"


----------



## sysrq (Sep 4, 2005)

need for speed underground 2 
UT2004
riddick
still playing "FARCRY"


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 5, 2005)

san adnreas

ut 2004

tomb raider :" angel of darkness


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2005)

riddik , the pit


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 5, 2005)

Fantastic 4 
EmpireEarth 2
Sims 2 (again)
F22 - raptor (classics)
Commandos 3 (5 th time)


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 5, 2005)

started Chronicles of Riddick:EFBB for the 2nd time!!!


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Sep 6, 2005)

Just finished playing Obscure. I must say it is a good game, though not quite in the same league as Resident Evil and Silent Hill series. But still quite enjoyable, especially the two player co-op mode. I recommend it to all the fans of the survival horror genre.

Now playing Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Tides of War.


----------



## Cybrog! (Sep 6, 2005)

I am again playing my all time fav game Deus Ex. Man it sure feels nice to play it again after such long time. Other than that I am also trying my skills at Hitman- Contracts. Man the game's average.


----------



## Madhav Vasudev (Sep 14, 2005)

I m playing
WWE RAW (modding and playing)
UG2
Fantastic Four
Madagascar


----------



## moshel (Sep 14, 2005)

im playing

Empire Earth 2
UEFA CL 2004-05
FIFA 06 demo
GTA SA
EA Cricket 2005


----------



## nix (Sep 14, 2005)

well i'am playing tom clancy's SC pandora tomorrow.....the game is cool, but im doubtful if chaos theory will work on my comp.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 14, 2005)

Just saw Godfather Triology , so playing Mafia again


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 15, 2005)

Playing

Max Payne 2
GTA SA
GTA Vice City
Captain Claw
NFS U2
FIFA 2005
Cricket 2004

Trying to play all of them hehe  hell of a job.


----------



## venkat1605 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well I Am Playin

Boiling Point : Road To Hell (The Big Brother Of Far Cry)
Shadow Ops : Red Mercury
Splinter Cell : Chaos Theory (Damn Tough)
Pariah (Cool)
Cricket 2005 (Horrid Gameplay,Good Graphics)


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Sep 22, 2005)

GTA SAN ANDREAS....Cool Game..!!!!


----------



## Ka0s (Sep 25, 2005)

PC: UT2k4 online and Dota ...... 
PS2: Just finished playing Star Wars - Revenge of the Sith and started Metal Gear Solid 3


----------



## Hells_Fury (Sep 26, 2005)

Playing Destroy all Humans on the PS2


----------



## player2k5 (Sep 27, 2005)

max payne 2(mona sax is such a babe)
nfs underground 1
cricket 2005
tomb raider angel of darkness


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 27, 2005)

Medal of Honor : Pacific Assault
Need for Speed : Underground 2
Vampires The Masquerade : Bloodlines
Fifa 2005
Age of Empires 3 demo


----------



## mako_123 (Sep 27, 2005)

I am playing

Pro Evolution SOccer 4
Call of Duty 2 Demo
Empire Earth 2 
Warrior Within
Max Payne 2


----------



## Charley (Sep 29, 2005)

Well, its been a long time for me keeping away from the forum.

Anyway I'm playing WWe and Heretic.


----------



## siriusb (Sep 29, 2005)

The adventure gaming bug has bitten me and I have feverishly migrated from fps to adventure gaming right now.

Now playing:
*Dungeon seige 2 (single player only)
*Return to mysterious Island

Have installed, but yet to play:
*Myst 4 - Revelations
*Myst 5 - End of Ages
*Uru - Ages beyond Myst
*Nibiru - Age of Secrets


----------



## Charley (Sep 29, 2005)

Is dungeon seige a computer game? Whats it abt?


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 29, 2005)

hmm had nothin new to play so i installed the old 'spiderman the movie' game , last time i played it was on kboard and mouse , this time i played it with the dual shock controllers , ts cool playing the game with the controllers , i finished the game on super hero difficulty . After compleatin the game i played the game with the new unlocked char harry osborne as the new 'green goblin' , who is searchin for clues related to hi father norman osborne's  death . to play withe this char s fun , controlling goblins hover machine is cool , those who have missed it shud play the game as goblin . cool ....


----------



## akshayasok (Sep 30, 2005)

Playing 
FIFA 2005
Half lIfe 2 
Doom 3
GTA SA
Gta Vice City 100% Completed But u can still roam around
Diablo II
Freedom Force Vs The Third Reich


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 30, 2005)

started replaying 

Prince of Persia: Sands of Time
Painkiller: BooH expansion
Serious Sam SE
Doom 3: ROE....

played COD2/Serious Sam 2/FEAR demos... and waiting for NFSMW demo ....


----------



## siriusb (Sep 30, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Is dungeon seige a computer game? Whats it abt?


It is a PC only game. DS 2 is a sequel to the original DS rpg game from microsoft. The game follows a very long and beautifully written storyline with excellent graphics. The gameplay, weapons, spells, pets, chants, etc are vast. The replay value is going to be excellent once I finish playing it.


----------



## Charley (Sep 30, 2005)

Sirius, nice info, but whats the game abt[like wats the story]?


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 30, 2005)

Playing:-
 1-FARCRY(4th time)
 2-Cricket 2005(PS2)
 3-GTA-San andreas


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 30, 2005)

Playing:-
 1-FARCRY(4th time)
 2-Cricket 2005(PS2)
 3-GTA-San andreas

 heyy guyz i'll like to play games online but i hav no idea wat so ever bout it.plz temme how can i play online?to play online does i need to hav the game installed or it is possible widout dat through online?


----------



## siriusb (Sep 30, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Sirius, nice info, but whats the game abt[like wats the story]?


Ok, I'll try. Sorry if I don't seem to get the names right, but the story is what counts.

The story is kinda unfurling as I play. But so far I've been told that there once was a very dark  sorceror who held a sword so powerful that no one was left to stand in his way. You are either a servant top him or an enemy waiting to be destroyed by him. But one tiny mortal stands in his way and leads a resistance army to face off against the evil one on the plains of pain (or something). But the mortal man weilds a unique artifact called the sheild of something. Once the sword meets the shield, their magic clash was so powerful that all the soldiers on the plain were ripped oof their souls which then gets sucked into the river of souls (or something) deep under the earth. This event trggers an event called an "end age" which moves the world onto the next age. Magic now oozes from the earth surface in specific places in springs. New races of elves, dryads and other magical creatures arise and master the ways of magic. The days of humans is over.
This much happens as a prologue. Now a new tyrant in the name of valdis (I suppose) becomes wise to the story of the end age and tries to look for the sword that possesed the previous evil tyrant's heart and prevent anyone from acquiring the sheild which is now lying in four pieces across the world. They are guarded by guardians of great power and noble intentions. The souls of the soldiers that flowed in the river of souls got caught inside crystals and valdis is mining them magically and releasing them into the wild. The possesed creatures become plauged and diabolical.   

This is where you come in. You are a young mercenary soldier with little power, who wants to fight for valdis, not knowing the true intention of him. You ask no reason but only gold. You, along with a huindred other mercenaries, finally capture a temple on the shores for valdis. He takes the aegis (a shield piece) but when they ask for money now that the task is over, he kills all of his mercenaries as well, including you. But wait. You got rescued by the same dryads whom you fought, as a POW. From here onwards you struggle to  prove your innocence and to get to your home land of aman'lu. But when yu discover that the entire world is in danger, you go on a great quest and find many astonishing things along the way, including the startling fact of your lineage.


----------



## pratink (Oct 5, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Right now I am concentrating on mafia and halflite.
> 
> What r the other users upto on gaming now ?
> 
> ...


----------



## coolendra (Oct 7, 2005)

guys why not try "SHADOW OPS : RED MERCURY"

COOL GAME


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 8, 2005)

Playing  Lego Star wars


----------



## Charley (Oct 8, 2005)

now playing Road rash,  no hard disk space and memory left,*Smiles*


----------



## raj14 (Oct 8, 2005)

Now Playing:
Halo 2 'Heroic'
Bunrout 3: TakeDown
Shadow Ops: Red Mercury (it sucks!)


----------



## supernova (Oct 9, 2005)

Playing on WiFi Network:

C Strike
Empire Earth
AOE


----------



## MalcolmX (Oct 9, 2005)

woah if u guys ask me abt gamin i am a busy man or shld i say a busy student
anyways i play this game called Evil genius and FIFA 2006 demo(thx to team digit) and of course GTA San Andreas
no progress on San Andreas Tho


----------



## godzi_85 (Oct 16, 2005)

hmmm 
warhammer winter assault
empires 3 .   ...
fahrenheit
barbarian expansion ..


----------



## Charley (Oct 16, 2005)

Playing Prince of Persia


----------



## Apollo (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm playing...

1) FIFA 2005 - Fifth season, with a 2 and a 1/2 managerial rating.
2) GTA: San Andreas - Stuck on the 'Stowaway' mission...


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Oct 19, 2005)

me playin some golden oldies.....

CS
Hidden and Dangerous Deluxe


----------



## shakti (Oct 20, 2005)

i have completed "midtown madness"

have u played "hercules"


----------



## P3PoweR (Oct 20, 2005)

Well. Bin playin' NFS U2, Cric2005, Fifa2005, GTA SA, Sims 2


----------



## boom (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm into -

GTA San Andreas
Chronicles of Riddick:EFBB
NFS UG2


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 21, 2005)

NFS UG
NFS UG2
Tekken 3 (CVGS)

Shakti i wanted hercules badly, played it once in a cc, but cudnt find it from anywhere


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 21, 2005)

hmmm no new game right now , me out of cash . playing halo multiplayer online since i got broadband connection , its fun.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 23, 2005)

1) Doom3 (marine or medium difficulty), level Taverns or something like that, it's one of the last 2-3 levels.
2) Half Life2 (3rd time), hard difficulty, 'Anticitizen one'.
3) Rome: Total War (Just conquered all of Gaul).


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 24, 2005)

need for speed underground2.....just can't sway away from this game!!! and yeah when it gets too much i try my hand at gta.


----------



## kato (Oct 24, 2005)

if i tell wat game i m playing everyone will laugh i m playing gta:vice city and completed it three times.
and also i m playing pinball


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 27, 2005)

Just finished prince of persia warrior within (killed the dhakha)   went retro for a while and started undying   , still can't keep away from UT 2k4


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 27, 2005)

Ultimate Spiderman


----------



## theKonqueror (Oct 29, 2005)

San Andreas
NFS Underground 2 
Mario Forever lol


----------



## nix (Oct 29, 2005)

well rite now playing hitman 2 silent assasin. from my first impressions...i feel hitman 1 was much better..but lemme see i'l play the game some more and see....


----------



## raj14 (Oct 30, 2005)

Doom 3 (PC) tried Multiplayer but it was laggy as hell!
Battlefield 2 (PC) Both Online and Offline! Game Rocks!


----------



## Charley (Oct 30, 2005)

raj14 said:
			
		

> Battlefield 2 (PC) Both Online and Offline! Game Rocks!



Playing it now.....


----------



## raj14 (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah, There's something special About BF2, just addictive, i play it Daily at Nights (1am to 6am!) But the online part is frustating, the game lags and there's no Teamwork   Everyone is after everyone, god damn some idiot in my Team, was actually keen on killing Us! he killed me crushing me with tank, Despite i was on his team! Sheesh!  That reminds me, Played on a Non Ranked Server and i was kicking total Arse!    all the time, i'd though it was ranked, got 39 Kills! alas, not that high but still   It's fun to frag n00bs  poor bloaks have no clue, i am sniping them!


----------



## Charley (Nov 4, 2005)

raj14 said:
			
		

> Yeah, There's something special About BF2, just addictive, i play it Daily at Nights (1am to 6am!) But the online part is frustating, the game lags and there's no Teamwork   Everyone is after everyone, god damn some idiot in my Team, was actually keen on killing Us! he killed me crushing me with tank, Despite i was on his team! Sheesh!  That reminds me, Played on a Non Ranked Server and i was kicking total Arse!    all the time, i'd though it was ranked, got 39 Kills! alas, not that high but still   It's fun to frag n00bs  poor bloaks have no clue, i am sniping them!



little more to finish. 8)


----------



## zeus_zz (Nov 4, 2005)

1) UT2004(complited long ago but still playing with increased difficulty)                                              2) DOOM 3                                                          3) BattleField 2


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 4, 2005)

area 51 , nothing special this game has , just like some other typical formula game.


----------



## vegeta_killer (Nov 4, 2005)

diablo 2 with paladin and necorescmen. havent tried it in multiplayer yet


----------



## vmp_vivek (Nov 4, 2005)

1. Total Overdose: A Gunslinger's Tale In Mexico
2. Call Of Duty 2
3. Land Of The Dead: Road To Fiddler's Green


----------



## nix (Nov 5, 2005)

1)POPWW: awsome game!
2)MP2: not as absorbing as POPWW.


----------



## roon294 (Nov 8, 2005)

i am playing fifa2006 career mode,i completed it 4 times,still playing for unlockables!
how can i unlockk 5th difficulty named legendry?i completed two zones but its still not unlocked.i want to unlock it world class
level is so easy for me   8)


----------



## Yoda (Nov 11, 2005)

I play FIFA 06 and Quake 4. 

Just knowing the games AOE III, PES 5 and GTA-SA.  Will start playing in a weeks time.


----------



## choudang (Nov 12, 2005)

Delta Force: T.R.
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: C T
NFS Underground 2


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2005)

Playing Quake 4 will be finished in one or 2 days, waiting for NFS-MW & PoP -  TTT


----------



## escape7 (Nov 13, 2005)

currently i'm playing a MMORPG : runescape


----------



## kau_therock (Nov 13, 2005)

currently playing burnout revenge


----------



## jagjitnatt (Nov 14, 2005)

*Check these Out!!!*

I think you guys are really rockin the Forum.
I am currently playing Still Life, Ni Bi Ru, AOE3(Demo), Rise Of Nations and Capitalism 2.
I love Strategy and Adventure Games.

I think you must check out Still Life. This is the best game I have ever seen.
The best out there. Graphics better than Doom3. More Realistic than any other game and least system requirements.

Runs on PIII onboard graphics easily.
Check out the Demo.
A MUST RECOMMENDED GAME.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 14, 2005)

Playing Quake4 , so far its entertaining , but nothing very special so far in the game .


----------



## Demon Childâ„¢ (Nov 15, 2005)

Madden 2006 - PS2

We Love Katamari - PS2

The Suffering  : TTB - Xbox


----------



## sid_ashok (Nov 18, 2005)

NFSUG2 having great fun


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 19, 2005)

Advent Rising , nice game , i must say cool so far . but the reviews were bad abt the story . so i am enjoying till the story dissapoints me.


----------



## domin8r (Nov 19, 2005)

The Need For Speed: Most Wanted PC demo. I've to admit this is the longest I've ever played a demo before purchasing a title. The full version will be available only after the 25th Nov.


----------



## moshel (Nov 21, 2005)

now me playing......Harry Potter GoF, FIFA 06, PES 5.......


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Nov 21, 2005)

*My gamers r*

Doom3

Splinter cell

&&&&&& GTA-San Andreas


----------



## comrade (Nov 21, 2005)

18 wheels of steel convoy


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 22, 2005)

@comarade - The game's name looks intresting, wats it about ?


----------



## moshel (Nov 22, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> @comarade - The game's name looks intresting, wats it about ?



I really didnt understand whats gr8 in the 18 wos convoy, i hated that game, as u cant save in between , i dont get too much time to play. and so the game becomes boring, it takes 2 hrs to go from west to east, i mean 2 hrs in real and u cannot save so u have to play....so what i did was uninstalled that game and installed 18 wos PTTM again and am playing that.

and yes does anyone get the funda of CONVOY in that game????


----------



## vmp_vivek (Nov 24, 2005)

Now Playing GUN - Wild West adventure.


----------



## coolendra (Nov 24, 2005)

$$$$$$  FIFA 2006  $$$$$$$$


----------



## Hells_Fury (Nov 25, 2005)

Quake 4, Dungeon Siege II, HL2.


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 25, 2005)

oooh DS II, man that was a mother of a game for me to finish. But then after a point it did get quite boring and repetitive. Let me know when u fin...and then we can discuss the ending


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 25, 2005)

Trackmania Sunrise + Halo Online Multiplayer


----------



## Hells_Fury (Nov 25, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> oooh DS II, man that was a mother of a game for me to finish. But then after a point it did get quite boring and repetitive. Let me know when u fin...and then we can discuss the ending


That will be quite a while from now...Dont really get much to time to play. Mostly play only on weekends. But whenever i do finish, we will discuss the ending.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Nov 26, 2005)

*im playing......*

Well 
As of now I am playing:
Cricket 2005
Call of Duty
Kasprov ChessMate and
NFS 

I would like to play Far Cry. Any guys hav any clue of where I can get it in South India? If so plz tell me.
Also I want to play Doom-3 and Half Life -2
How r the above games? Is it worth the money we spent for them?

bye


----------



## reddick (Nov 26, 2005)

d 3 games u listed r some old...but still rocking games if u r adventure gamer...I like HL2 most!


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 26, 2005)

NFS: MW and HP & GoF


----------



## DAVIS (Nov 26, 2005)

i'm now playing hmmmmmmmmmm.....
these games-
GTA Vice City,
Deus Ex,
Brain Lara International Cricket 2005,
Mario Forever,
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone,
Age of Empires II : The Age of Kings,
MechWarrior 4 Vengeance,
Mech <VS> Commander,
Dungeon Siege,
Combat Flight Simulator 2,
NFS Underground 2,
Roller Coaster Tycoon 2,
Midtown Madness 1 and 2,
and many more small but interesting games...............................


----------



## escape7 (Nov 27, 2005)

AOE rise of rome for now


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Nov 28, 2005)

Bought the following games for the *Xbox* on Saturday:
Farcry Instincts
Half-Life 2
Call of Cthulu: Dark Corners of the Earth
Ninja Gaiden Black
Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood
The Suffering: Ties that Bind
The Matrix: Path of Neo

The graphics of Farcry have absolutely blown me away. I can't believe the Xbox still has so much life left in it. I have no doubt that the games on the Xbox 360 are gonna be absolutely mind-blowing once the developers become familiar with the hardware.


----------



## maximus_3007 (Nov 28, 2005)

Well i am playing NBA Live 2004 and Need for speed under ground 2


----------



## mad_psychic_bastard (Nov 29, 2005)

hmmm am playin

nfs most wanted
cs 1.6
cz
aom
wc3
q4
and a few more.....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 29, 2005)

Tomb Raider 5 : Chronicles and NFS MW


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 29, 2005)

gee... now playing NFSMW... at the blacklist 6 stage !!!!
the game is tremendous !!!


----------



## vmp_vivek (Nov 29, 2005)

Now  playing Call Of Duty : United Offensive, expansion pack for Call Of Duty 1. Its funny that I have finished Call Of Duty 2 first !     8)


----------



## boom (Nov 30, 2005)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> NFS: MW and HP & GoF



HP & GoF is a big let down with respect to HP & PoA. But NFS:MW rocks!!! Makes up for the shitty graphics the Underground series had


----------



## DAVIS (Nov 30, 2005)

cool guys!

rockthegod, hey man! 
your location is "www.nowhere.blah.blah.blah.blah" 
does this mean you are "now here" or "no where"?


----------



## vishuboy (Dec 5, 2005)

I am Playing NFS U2 


Its a bit confusing but its getting more swift


----------



## Hells_Fury (Dec 6, 2005)

Playing Indigo Prophecy on my PS2. Almost finished dQuake4 for the PC.


----------



## sanmansp (Dec 6, 2005)

*my current list*

TrackMania Sunrise Extreme - playing playing and more, online is best
Call of Duty 2 - finished [i liked this so much i have started playing in reverse,meaning part 1 and 1.5]
Call of Duty 1 - started
Call of Duty 1.5 - start after 1 is finished
Flatout - finished, but still playable
F.E.A.R - want to play, heavy graphic-slow gameplay.
AOE 3 - yet to start....


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Dec 6, 2005)

Currently playing :

GTA SA (2nd time)
Warcraft 3 purely on battlenet
Doom3 (2nd time)
Fifa 2006
Quake 3

Next week will be playing:

Matrix : Path of Neo
Quake 4
FEAR
NFS:MW
COD2


----------



## allindrome (Dec 6, 2005)

Only Pro Evolution Soccer 5 for now.
Getting MW next week.


----------



## siriusb (Dec 6, 2005)

Just finished CoD2. Right now playing NFS:MW-Black Edition and F.E.A.R.
I lost my save games for Dungeon Seige 2. Prolly have to search for a save game and continue the game. Tried playing HP and GoF, but don't think I'll finish it.


----------



## sushir (Dec 6, 2005)

Prince of persia 3 the two thrones ...

ne one jealous ???


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 7, 2005)

siriusb said:
			
		

> NFS:MW-Black Edition



But 'sn't blak ed' a bonus DVD with tracks and Movies alone ? does it contain the game too or its in another DVD ?


----------



## con_tester (Dec 7, 2005)

I am playing
Pokemon emrald
NFS:MW
HP & GOF
Ultimate Spiderman.

All on GBA.
I m a huge GBA Fan.


----------



## satanlives (Dec 7, 2005)

ME currently playing:
FEAR --- Freaking awesome game really creepy scariest game ive played since undying.
Quake 4 --- awesome gfx.
COD2 
Serious Sam 2 -- the graphics in this game is amazing..really fun 
NFS MOST WANTED
SAn adreas
Silent hunter-- too complicated to play 
pandora tomrow--
and a few more ....... ppl with decent systems should play fear... wat a scary game...


----------



## casanova (Dec 9, 2005)

Installed and completed X-men Legends 2 Rise of accolypse (demo) today itself. Liked it.

Started Age of empires - III

@sirus b 
how is the game "Return from the mysterious island" and what genre it is???

Any RPGs (single player) other than Diablo, Dungeon Seige, Fable
I wanted the interface to be like these games and with mouse support. RPGs like Laxious Power suc because of no mouse and different battle screens.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 10, 2005)

currently playing Internet Checkers


----------



## allindrome (Dec 10, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> siriusb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has a bonus move DVD, the soundtrack and 4CDs of the game.I think so there are some extra cars as well in the Black edition compared to the normal edition.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 10, 2005)

^^
Thanks fot that info, i was misinformed that it was just a Music/Movie disk...

Qwerty Maniac


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 11, 2005)

NFS Most Wanted
Quake 4
Call of Duty 2
Freelancer


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 11, 2005)

NFS Most Wanted---> Blacklist 1 
Prince of Persia: Two Thrones ----> amazing game....!!!! more than 50 % completed !!!


----------



## siriusb (Dec 11, 2005)

> @sirus b
> how is the game "Return from the mysterious island" and what genre it is???


It's Return *TO* Mysterious island, and it is an adventure game based on the novel of the same name by Jules Verne. It requires some knowledge of basic chemistry (how to make dynamite, guncotton  ) and a little biology to survive and progress through the game. The graphics are excellent and replay value is ok too, since you can do things in many different ways. But it's a relatively short game and won't appeal to you if u don't like adventure.


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Dec 11, 2005)

maple story
warcraft 3


----------



## Hells_Fury (Dec 12, 2005)

F.E.A.R
NFS-MW
Call of Duty 2
FIFA 2006


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 12, 2005)

NFS - Most wanted, Black edition v1.3


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 16, 2005)

well played halo for 8 hours yesterday close to the end and next in line are harry potter gof harry potter quidditch nfs underground 1 and 2 ..thats my kindaa winter hehe


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 16, 2005)

Exams


----------



## vmp_vivek (Dec 18, 2005)

Now playing : Doom 3 --> AMAZING !!   GREAATTT GAME !


----------



## nimis (Dec 19, 2005)

old but good ones...
>war craft reign of chaos...
>diablo 2.....
>rise of nations:thrones & patriots...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 19, 2005)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> F.E.A.R
> NFS-MW
> Call of Duty 2
> FIFA 2006



Man, you must be having a great graphics card! What are you using?


----------



## rajas700 (Dec 19, 2005)

NFS-MW


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 27, 2005)

GUN , Totally Awsome . Here are some screens

*img364.imageshack.us/img364/4843/gun5en.th.jpg *img451.imageshack.us/img451/5595/digigun13ob.th.jpg


----------



## n.regmi (Jan 3, 2006)

Yahoo Pool


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jan 4, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> GUN , Totally Awsome . Here are some screens
> 
> *img364.imageshack.us/img364/4843/gun5en.th.jpg *img451.imageshack.us/img451/5595/digigun13ob.th.jpg



Already finished GUN, cool game. Just now finished Doom 3, great game !  8)   

Now playing, F.E.A.R. for PC (Scary !   ) and Brothers In Arms : Road to Hill 30 for XBox.


----------



## cvvikram (Jan 4, 2006)

GUN and Dungeon Seige 2---Both are superb...


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 4, 2006)

NFS Most Wanted


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 4, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> Man, you must be having a great graphics card! What are you using?


I have an XFX 7800GT  8)

Finished F.E.A.R. I must say that its the best FPS that i have ever played. I found the story to be a bit predictable though.


----------



## coolendra (Jan 4, 2006)

Finished NFS Most Wanted long time back......


waiting for more....... frm EA


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 4, 2006)

well im close 2 half-way through doom3....2 be frank im not getting its story clearly....its haunting a bit aswell but all in all nice game there....

also just purchased nfs: most wanted ....kool game played a lot....completed all chalenges in one stroke....now starting career....lemme say a really gud job by nfs team this time....much more satisfactory than...underground....frankly last game i liked from nfs was high stakes and hp2...now this one....gud job ea

cheers


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 5, 2006)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> well im close 2 half-way through doom3....2 be frank im not getting its story clearly....its haunting a bit aswell but all in all nice game there....



U need not to worry spdguy , actually there is no story


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 5, 2006)

lol on that tarey...i really cudnt get things very clear....just keep checking objectives in my pda
cheers


----------



## Harry Iyer (Jan 6, 2006)

well i am not playing anything right now but i know what i will be playing a week from now.................& i.e. Prince Of Persia: The Two Thrones


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 7, 2006)

gud luk dude...i lost that interest in doom3 as started nfsmw now....kool one
infact even half-life 2 is pending at half-way stage since long...
cheers


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 7, 2006)

FarCry
Age of Empires III
Quake4
Age of Empires II - The Conquerors
and some games from gamehouse.com


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 8, 2006)

ok dude how do u manage all those games at once...im down out with 1 at a time...
cheers


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, I have finished the following games:

FarCry
Age of Empires III
Quake4

I've just kept them installed so that I can play them if I'm getting bored.

As for Age of Empires II - The Conquerors, I got my hands on it recently. So, it's unfinished.


----------



## vmp_vivek (Feb 2, 2006)

vmp_vivek said:
			
		

> Now playing, F.E.A.R. for PC (Scary !   )



Ha ! Finished F.E.A.R.   Awesome FPS action and experience.  8)


----------



## Hells_Fury (Feb 2, 2006)

Playing Civilization IV and Football Manager 2006.


----------



## KoRn (Feb 2, 2006)

CSS,NFS:MW(finoshed) im playing the quick races,POP 2 Thrones,COD 2(finished all campaigns) its gud and also GUILTY GEAR XX and KOF 2000-2004......theyre my specialty....


----------



## softhunterdevil (Feb 3, 2006)

I love playing Return to castle wolfeistien and max pain again and again , they always remain in my comp with other games..


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Feb 3, 2006)

Now playing Call of Cthulu: DCotE on the Xbox. One of the best FPSes I have played. I am surprised this game hasn't done well in terms of overall sales.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 3, 2006)

Splinter Cell : Chaos Theory
Call of Duty 2
Freelancer
Prince of Persia : The Two Thrones
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Age of Empires 3
Fifa 2005 / Fifa 2006


----------



## siriusb (Feb 3, 2006)

Syberia (finished. Good game.)
Syberia 2 (finished. Not that great.)
The Longest Journey (finished. Simply THE best game. Evver. Waiting for the sequel)
PoP:T2T (finished. Great game)
Dungeon Seige II (finished. Atlast. Great game)
Quake 4 (finished. Nice single player, but I'll stick to QIII Arena for matches)

Civilization 4 (can't finish  Totally addictive. Just one more turn!)

Battlefield 2 (Just installed)
Indigo Prophecy (Just installed)
Grim Fandango (Just installed)


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 4, 2006)

Worms Mayhem


----------



## vmp_vivek (Feb 7, 2006)

Now playing: Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood and Far Cry Instincts, both for Xbox.


----------



## cvvikram (Feb 7, 2006)

Still playing skirmish in AOE3


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 7, 2006)

Age of Mythology, Halo
Ok, the above ones are big.

*Below are small ones which are full timepass:*
Charm Tale, Chuzzle Deluxe, Insaniquarium Deluxe, Jewel Quest, Luxor - Amun Rising, Phlinx To Go, Ricochet Lost Worlds Recharged, Super TextTwist, Super Wild Wild Words, Varmintz Deluxe, Wheel of Fortune


----------



## coolendra (Feb 7, 2006)

Now playing Brother in Arms - Earned in blood...


----------



## coolendra (Feb 7, 2006)

also playing some old games like.........

F.E.A.R
FarCry  etc.....

and also apna favourite........  NFS MW


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yet to get NFS: MW


----------



## domin8r (Feb 9, 2006)

A real oldie, but still Bungie's best work to date, IMHO: Oni, and TDK's crappy arcade racer: Corvette.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 9, 2006)

Playing old games , because for some reason the RAM in my computer will remain 256 for few days. 
Currently playing comanche 4 , gr8 game


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 9, 2006)

domin8r said:
			
		

> A real oldie, but still Bungie's best work to date, IMHO: Oni, and TDK's crappy arcade racer: Corvette.



Yeah, I remember Oni.
Chip (Digit, when it was called CHIP 3-4 years back) gave it's demo once.
I really liked it.
I'll look for it in Palika 
If I can find it.
It's a really old game but was good.


----------



## vmp_vivek (Feb 12, 2006)

vmp_vivek said:
			
		

> Now playing: Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood and Far Cry Instincts, both for Xbox.



Oh, I can add Matrix: Path of Neo for Xbox too.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 12, 2006)

I am Currently busy making movies In The Movies
Really Gr8 game 
Try checking out the custom made movies at
 kewl community movies


----------



## tubelight (Feb 13, 2006)

Im playing Restaurant Empire and F.E.A.R, occasionally call of Duty 2 its darned hard


----------



## fnatic@play (Feb 13, 2006)

completed F.E.A.R 2 weeks before... 

back to where i belong... the arenas o UT2k4.. 1on1 DMs.. >!... aaah.. it feels so good to be back and pwning!!


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Feb 14, 2006)

Finished playing POP: T2T on the Xbox. It was a good ride while it lasted. 

Now playing:
Conker: Live & Reloaded
Call of Cthulu: Dark Corners of the Earth
Half-Life 2 (replaying on hard mode)
...all on the Xbox.

CoC is one the best FPSes I have played in a long time. Highly recommended to all Xbox gamers out there.


----------



## vmp_vivek (Feb 15, 2006)

abhijeet_ghosh said:
			
		

> CoC is one the best FPSes I have played in a long time. Highly recommended to all Xbox gamers out there.



Hey, isn't that game for Xbox 360 ? Or for Xbox too ?


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 15, 2006)

UT2k4...Halo....Splinter cell CT ... all revisits on PC


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Feb 15, 2006)

vmp_vivek said:
			
		

> Hey, isn't that game for Xbox 360 ? Or for Xbox too ?



It's for the Xbox, dude. I think it's also coming out for the PC.


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 16, 2006)

IM PLAYING COUNTER STRIKE CONDITION ZERO AND HALO RITE NOW!


----------



## siriusb (Feb 25, 2006)

siriusb said:
			
		

> Syberia (finished. Good game.)
> Syberia 2 (finished. Not that great.)
> The Longest Journey (finished. Simply THE best game. Evver. Waiting for the sequel)
> PoP:T2T (finished. Great game)
> ...



Now playing:

Still Life
Civilization 4


Finished the others.


----------



## FatBeing (Feb 27, 2006)

Going Retro: Descent: Freespace and Freespace 2

INTENSE space combat action.

Highly Recommended. Especially if your PC is a joke by current standards.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Feb 27, 2006)

Playing Football Manager 2006 and F.E.A.R. for the second time.


----------



## g4m3rz (Feb 27, 2006)

me : im playin COD2+farenheit (cool game)*www.atari.com.au/games/overview.do?id=313


----------



## moshel (Feb 28, 2006)

ok my COD2 and 25 to life is over now, and im gonna start BIA:EiB, but first trying to finish Matrix: PON.

also sometimes playing, FIFA 06 and Pro Evo 5


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 2, 2006)

UT2004. (over the net... daily... 3 -5 games a day)..


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 2, 2006)

fnatic@play said:
			
		

> UT2004. (over the net... daily... 3 -5 games a day)..



Same here!   With Counter Strike: Source.  8)


----------



## the mihir (Mar 2, 2006)

nfsmw: blacklist3 galladro
aoe3


----------



## paul_007 (Mar 2, 2006)

CIVILIZATIONS 4

matrix PON


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 5, 2006)

I am playing King Kong 
and a bit of galactic civilizations 2

All those guys who loved civ series check it out
www.galciv2.com


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 5, 2006)

I am currently into Farcry (4th time, at the second highest difficulty setting, level: regulator), civilization4 (just cannot master the 'noble' difficulty), Halo: combat evolved (2nd time).

Thinking of buying star wars: empire at war and FEAR and downloading the Ubersoldier demo. Now my machine can run it...


----------



## F.E.A.R_$ayan (Mar 6, 2006)

annual xams going on. so not into gaming a lot.
thinking of restarting far cry and could buy most wanted and fear if pocket money permits


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 10, 2006)

Civilization 4 ............very addictive.........


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 10, 2006)

Chronicles of Riddick: EFBB.... awesum game man.. ulti grafix and gameplay with too cool dialogues of Vin diesel


----------



## dharmeshhtailor (Mar 10, 2006)

now i m playing battle field2,COD2 and two thrones......
will start playing playboy mansion in few days....


----------



## insanekiller (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm Playing
POP WW
LOTR ROTK
GTA SA
AOM-T


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 12, 2006)

Currently: Command & Conquer - Red Alert 2 - Yuri's Revenge

Next game: Command & Conquer - Generals


----------



## banned_for_no_reason (Mar 12, 2006)

*Hi*

CTG ( Casket Toy Game )


----------



## Arthas (Mar 14, 2006)

right now and forever :--
Warcraft 3:Reign of Chaos and also sometimes Half Life and Max Payne.(mind u mine is a onboard 16mb graphics card)


----------



## mvishnu (Mar 16, 2006)

DAVE
NFS Mw


----------



## g4m3rz (Mar 16, 2006)

Mafia (again) waitin 4 godfather


----------



## blackleopard92 (Mar 18, 2006)

I play a special game:

CBSE Boards 05-06 

Damm hard even on layman difficulty.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 18, 2006)

i completed the Board's game few yrs ago , currently playing prince of persia : two thrones


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 18, 2006)

Hmmm.... I am still playing Galciv II can u believe it
Addicted I am


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 18, 2006)

Current: Command & Conquer - Generals

Next: Command & Conquer - Generals - Zero Hour


----------



## samurai (Mar 19, 2006)

i am playing some games like:-
    1.ragnarok{online}
    2.gta san andreas
    3.nfs most wanted
    4.quake 4


----------



## Gamefreak (Mar 20, 2006)

*GTA SanAndreas
F.E.A.R
and Crashday

going to install
Suffering 2*


----------



## Gamefreak (Mar 20, 2006)

*hey....is prince of persia two thrones good....
i heard that u will have to play sands of time and the warrior within to enjoy this game.* :roll:


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 23, 2006)

Counterstrike : Condition zero 
Amazing Game


----------



## Apollo (Mar 23, 2006)

I play about 2-3 football matches, everyday on *FIFA 2006*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 23, 2006)

Now I have just started playing FEAR, awesome game...and in the time when I am not playing it, I am playing Farcry (PC), in the Catacombs level...the OICW assault rifle is amazing...


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 24, 2006)

Now playing: The Godfather for PC. 8) Great game: Mix of GTA + Mafia.


----------



## santu_29 (Mar 24, 2006)

Prince of Persia - The Two Thrones


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 31, 2006)

NFS:MW
CASINO Inc.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 31, 2006)

King Kong


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 31, 2006)

Command & Conquer - Tiberian Sun


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 31, 2006)

Half Life 2 Revisited on my new graphix card.


----------



## gags987 (Apr 1, 2006)

Well rite now I am playing
   >nfsu2
   >nfsu
   >ea cricket 2005
   >max payne 2


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 2, 2006)

San Andreas...

Finished Far Cry yet again..... on my new card....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 2, 2006)

Ultimate Spiderman
NFS Most Wanted


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 2, 2006)

Tycoon City NY
Civ 4
PES 5
Rise of nations TP
Farcry


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2006)

*hello*

I am playing:

Half Life 2
FarCry
NFSMW
Hitman Contracts
Feeding Frenzy 2


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 3, 2006)

Finished FarCry 5-6 times.
Waiting for an expansion for it.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 3, 2006)

farcry rox.


----------



## amit_cool2001 (Apr 5, 2006)

got civ 4 ......btu am also playing gothic 2 at the moment..amazing game


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 6, 2006)

I think, those Ubisoft people are currently concentrating on game consoles right now. They have released 2-3 versions of FarCry for consoles already in a year.

Don't know when they will release an expansion for FarCry PC version.


----------



## CT Squad (Apr 9, 2006)

*hiiiiiiiiiiiiii*

i am currently tryng to finish the game 



...
...
...


DANGEROUS DAVE


     8) 

your CT SQUAD


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 10, 2006)

NFS MW - Now in standard Quick race mode as my status is this 
|
|
v
*img92.imageshack.us/img92/8475/nfs8mk.png


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 10, 2006)

Currently playing riddick
B.T.W - Nice avatar change qwerty


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 11, 2006)

i m palying doom3..........and i m thinking 2 play half life 2 after that,......but i m scared hw i will get that game...


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 16, 2007)

i play a multiplayer game called runescape 
It's really good try it at www.runescape.com


----------



## abhra (Jul 16, 2007)

Right now I am playing *18 Wheels of Steel Pedal to the Metal*. It's awesome!! But can someone help me with this ???


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 20, 2007)

GTR 2
Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## Juliya Robert (Jul 20, 2007)

ISN'T IT A GREAT GAME........?






Juliya Robert
*caviarproducts.statesmanblogs.com/category.aspx?q=Fitness/health


----------



## azzu (Jul 20, 2007)

counter strike condition zero LOVE IT


----------



## shadowslayer2008 (Jul 22, 2007)

Harry Potter and order of Phoenix
Command and Conquer 3
Oblivion and Expansion
Pirates of Caribbean : at worlds end {Graphics suck}
Sims 2 new expanions


----------



## ROCKING7575 (Jul 29, 2007)

i play now is...

rainbow six vegas
nfs carbon
C&C 3


----------



## vineeth.gk (Jul 29, 2007)

cassetto, an interesting puzzle game
trying to complete it


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 29, 2007)

Oblivion....
one thing.....no matter what ever be the genre u are interested in...u have to play this one, amazing graphics, excellent interface, my best gme ever...


----------



## Liggy (Aug 4, 2007)

Juliya Robert said:
			
		

> ISN'T IT A GREAT GAME........?
> 
> Juliya Robert
> *caviarproducts.statesmanblogs.com/category.aspx?q=Fitness/health*caviarproducts.statesmanblogs.com/category.aspx?q=Fitness/health


 
don't understand... and what you just found out what caviar is?

Games... well I need to clear off my HDD cuz I want to install civ 4 but have no room  .  So I'm stuck playin games on my PS2.


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 4, 2007)

F.E.A.R.
You Are Empty
Splinter Cell Chaos Theory
Splinter Cell Double Agent

Hows the games Battlefield 2 and Serious Sam 2?


----------



## mridul_blaze (Aug 4, 2007)

im playin nfs:mw & far cry 3rd time.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 24, 2007)

Prince of Persia - The Two Thrones
Mast game hai  Love it..


----------



## runeet (Aug 25, 2007)

resident evil 4 on pc, even though the graphics suck the game competely rocks


----------



## Yad (Aug 26, 2007)

super mario and contra on my NES coz i am fed up with beautiful graphics and pathetic gameplay


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 27, 2007)

STALKER, NFS Carbon, Splinter Cell DA..........


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 27, 2007)

X-MEN Legends II-Rise of the Apocalypse

Runs Like Butter


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 27, 2007)

STALKER.
CS 1.6(with Z bots)
Splinter Cell Chaos Theory


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> STALKER.
> CS 1.6(with Z bots)
> Splinter Cell Chaos Theory



Hey where hav u reached in stalker, and wats ur reputation


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 27, 2007)

just started man.its a superb game,i must admit.the gfx looks really nice,playing at 1024*768 with everything max.extra 1 gb ram helped me out.
bt its a tough game,the map in the pda confusing me a lot.
nd i cant find out where to get the reward after killing the bandit leader and the bandits at the car park near GARBAGE.
i completed getting the military documents and rite now heading towards dark valley.

moreover the game is awfully realistic and it is proving to be the best game i hv ever played.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 27, 2007)

playing mafia,mafia


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 28, 2007)

Mafia,Harry Potter and Order of Phoenix,Fifa 2007 , Brian Lara 2007, Oblivion,Need for Speed Carbon, FEAR 
   And BioShock Demo
    As soon as i get its Full version, all the above games can take rest for 2 weeks


----------



## personifiedgenius (Aug 28, 2007)

1.Murder on Orient express(based on Agatha Christie Novel)
2.The Awakened(game is based upon one of Sherlock Holmes Story)
3.Fifa 2006(level is Professional)

all are full version games and are legally purchased


----------



## xbonez (Aug 28, 2007)

playing far cry 2nd time - awesome game


----------



## milan (Aug 28, 2007)

is there anyone who can send a list of all the third person   action games with a bit of matrix effect till now i have played 
max payne 1
max payne 2
total overdose
path of neo
punisher
spiderman

anything more that i can get of third person action games like above....


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> just started man.its a superb game,i must admit.the gfx looks really nice,playing at 1024*768 with everything max.extra 1 gb ram helped me out.
> bt its a tough game,the map in the pda confusing me a lot.
> nd i cant find out where to get the reward after killing the bandit leader and the bandits at the car park near GARBAGE.
> i completed getting the military documents and rite now heading towards dark valley.
> ...



just remember to patch it to version 1.0003 or else u will get into a critical bug that lets u get all the 5 false endings but keep u from getting 2 good endings(the real endings)


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 28, 2007)

where to get the patch from??


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Aug 28, 2007)

playing nfsmw
NFS CARBON
GTA SA
Transformers
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of azkaban


----------



## xbonez (Aug 29, 2007)

@milan : F.E.A.R. also has a slo-motion effect if that is what u're looking for


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 29, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> where to get the patch from??


Google for help

Words say it all-"They said,son you were born to do great things,they were right".


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 29, 2007)

Two worlds demo.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Aug 29, 2007)

Rise of Nation: Rise of Legends
Titan Quest: Immortal Throne
No One Lives Forever 1 & 2
Quake III : Team Arena

*All of them side-by-side.*


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 29, 2007)

hmm..finished Oblivion...
now to its expansion pack..


----------



## dreamseller (Aug 29, 2007)

GTA Liberty City Stories (PSP)
YETI Sports lol


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 8, 2007)

finished Prince of persia the two thrones  
completed Prince of Persia series ( SOT,WW,T2T)
ab fir se ek baar  Commandos series..  
playing Commandos 3: Destination Berlin 
kya koi commandos fan yaha pe hai kya?


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 10, 2007)

Rome:Total War ( really addictive game)
Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow


----------



## xbonez (Sep 10, 2007)

finally, got DiRT and Stalker today. will start with STALKER


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> finally, got DiRT and Stalker today. will start with STALKER


only chosen one can choose wisely


----------



## gangadhar (Sep 13, 2007)

today finished syphoon filter: dark mirror
next  dead head fred



			
				jayesh_diu123 said:
			
		

> finished Prince of persia the two thrones
> completed Prince of Persia series ( SOT,WW,T2T)
> ab fir se ek baar  Commandos series..
> playing Commandos 3: Destination Berlin
> kya koi commandos fan yaha pe hai kya?



yes i am


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 14, 2007)

gangadhar said:
			
		

> today finished syphoon filter: dark mirror
> next  dead head fred
> 
> 
> ...


hey commando  ek aur commandos fan Great 
rite now im in mission... " Cripple Nazi Support "  (commandos 3) good game


----------



## gangadhar (Sep 14, 2007)

jayesh_diu123 said:
			
		

> hey commando  ek aur commandos fan Great
> rite now im in mission... " Cripple Nazi Support "  (commandos 3) good game



r u played commandos: men of courage it is very very good game in commandos series


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 15, 2007)

gangadhar said:
			
		

> r u played commandos: men of courage it is very very good game in commandos series



I love commandos series 
yep I've played all the games in the Commandos series.  BCD, BEL, Commandos 2,  and commandos strike force.. 

yeah Commandos 2 men of courage is a great game  
Target: Burma mission jabardast tha


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 15, 2007)

commandos strike force is not worth
a hardcore commandos fan cannot take that $hit and be satisfied with what Eidos has done with the series.

Eidos MUST go back to the 3D Map view, else my mouse wont be clickin any where near the Eidos name again


----------



## gangadhar (Sep 15, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> commandos strike force is not worth
> a hardcore commandos fan cannot take that $hit and be satisfied with what Eidos has done with the series.
> 
> Eidos MUST go back to the 3D Map view, else my mouse wont be clickin any where near the Eidos name again



agreed.......and another commando fanboy

Target: Burma mission jabardast tha [/quote]


The Guns of Savo Island......this is a fantastic mission for me and my favor is thief.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 15, 2007)

do u play them reguralry.?which is ur fav title among them difficulty wise?

I like the green bere and that thief guy comes very handy


----------



## gangadhar (Sep 15, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> do u play them reguralry.?which is ur fav title among them difficulty wise?
> 
> I like the green bere and that thief guy comes very handy



no brother i don't play them regularly.coz i played them 6-7 times already so that........

behind enemy lines this is the tough game(to me)in the commandos series.



and any one know commandos type games.

after some research in game related sites i found a game name silent heroes.it is similar to commandos type and also have the same type of soldiers and abilities(not all).but i don't like.

pls anyone know this type of games pls tell me.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 16, 2007)

there's a title called company of heroes, mostly like commandos but here u  control diffrent group of soldiers, worth a try


----------



## entrana (Sep 16, 2007)

company of heroes rockz!!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 17, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> commandos strike force is not worth
> a hardcore commandos fan cannot take that $hit and be satisfied with what Eidos has done with the series.
> 
> Eidos MUST go back to the 3D Map view, else my mouse wont be clickin any where near the Eidos name again



yep...  Eidos made the biggest mistake by making commandos strike force first person...


----------



## hailgautam (Sep 17, 2007)

Kinda Old game but....*NFS Most Wanted.*


----------



## milan (Sep 17, 2007)

plz can anyone tell me all the games till now ...which have a matrix effect and are thhird person games like max payne 1 & 2 i want the complete lest of all third person games...


thanx


----------



## gangadhar (Sep 17, 2007)

jayesh_diu123 said:
			
		

> yep...  Eidos made the biggest mistake by making commandos strike force first person...




100% Agreed


----------



## entrana (Sep 17, 2007)

if u want matrix effect, well get the matrix the game .....
also there is stranglehold which will release tomorrow in usa


----------



## ajex (Sep 17, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> if u want matrix effect, well get the matrix the game .....
> also there is stranglehold which will release tomorrow in usa



is it an FPS??


----------



## entrana (Sep 17, 2007)

stranglehold and the matrix are all tps, mostly these type of games are tps(third person shooters)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 22, 2007)

finished Commandos 3  lekin yaar commandos 2 jaisa maza nahi aaya.. 
completed Commandos series  (BCD, BEL, Commandos 2, Commandos 3 ,Commandos strike force)

now i m playing Max Payne 2


----------



## ExpertUser_99999 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Games*

I am playing MAX PAYNE 2, RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 and Call Of Duty 2.

WILL PLAY FLATOUT 2 tomorrow.


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 22, 2007)

i am playing Desktop tower defense


----------



## ExpertUser_99999 (Sep 22, 2007)

*IS FLATOUT 2 good? i have ordered and will get tomorrow (see above^) and any other realistic PC Racing/action Games?*   

i have one problem.....

When i start Test Drive unlimited, it runs very slow can its frame rate increase? i think its about 2-4fps.

512MB DDR RAM.
3ghz core2duo
Nvidia GeForce FX 5200


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 22, 2007)

Flatout2 is really good.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 23, 2007)

Transformers The Game


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Sep 23, 2007)

Oni.


----------



## shadowslayer2008 (Sep 25, 2007)

Halo 2
Splinter Cell Double Agent
Command and Conquer 3
Call of Duty 2 (Trying to finish on all levels. Now Veteran mde. Bit Tough)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 25, 2007)

Virtua Tennis 3 its a cool game.


----------



## User Name (Sep 25, 2007)

just finished Quake 4


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone playing Assassin's Creed? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> Anyone playing Assassin's Creed? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif



not me


----------



## max_demon (Jan 13, 2008)

Sims 2 NL


----------



## hahahari (Jan 13, 2008)

Crysis +bioshock +GTA:SA


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 13, 2008)

guys plz advice me any crazy racing pc game....unlimited thrashing.....n playable in lan....m outta touch wit games so ran out of info....thnx

Enjoy~!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 13, 2008)

Nfs:mw + Gta:sa


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 13, 2008)

ok i repeat....crazy RACING game + PLAYABLE in lan

thanx

Enjoy~!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 14, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> Anyone playing Assassin's Creed? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif


me on my xbox 360


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2008)

I am playing Age of Empires 3: The Asian Dynasties........


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> me on my xbox 360



woow great yaar...
Game kaisi lagi???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Kane & Lynch Dead Men.Just started out & the game well so far so good.


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2008)

Crysis & Cod 4


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 14, 2008)

@Rockstar11-zabardast hai.HDTV pe toh maja hi aa gaya.
@allwyndlima-Kane n lynch is not even an average game.suxxx big time
BTW m playing bioshock,enemy territory quake wars,COD4,TF2,PES08,BLIC07,crysis,NFSPS


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 14, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Kane & Lynch Dead Men.Just started out & the game well so far so good.



Make sure you get both endings.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 14, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> BTW m playing bioshock,enemy territory quake wars,COD4,TF2,PES08,BLIC07,crysis,NFSPS


Abey 24 ghanta khelta rehta hai 
I am playing Battle for Wesnoth, & Widelands, both are Linux Games.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 14, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Abey 24 ghanta khelta rehta hai
> I am playing Battle for Wesnoth, & Widelands, both are Linux Games.


not 24 but 5-6 hrs.
chuttiya hai
kal se school
i will miss gaming


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Make sure you get both endings.


Done with the game.Completed both the endings & the experience was really good.I don't care how much everyone bashes this game but I felt it was awesome.Can't express why but I liked the game.The graphics were ameteur compared to today's titles but the storyline(cheesy yet good) was blended really well with the music & dialogues.Too much overdose of the 'F' word almost killed the fun at a point but I had to let it pass because it was darn funny at times.Especially many diagloues from Lynch were too classy.Overall I'd rate this game pretty good.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 14, 2008)

Makes me think.I have also completed it but don't know as to why it got such a poor review.
7.X/10 from me maybe but not an 8.
I really have the feeling that i could have saved the daughter.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 14, 2008)

I wouldn't rate it in terms of figures as it will not do any justice.I'd rather just keep the rating to myself & feel happy that I enjoyed the game.If I had to go by reviewers point of view then wouldn't have picked up many good titles based on their poor ratings at times.But this game really had a spark which could have made it a huge title if only IO had worked a bit more on the length of the game & the graphics too.The storyline was way too short but very addictive.

The worst part of the game must be the PC co-op mode which mandatorly requires you to have an Xbox 360 game controller to play in Co-op mode which I think is absolutely ridiculous.I mean what was MS thinking? 



> I really have the feeling that i could have saved the daughter.


Me too but Shelly just took off in his boat & hence only Lynch & we had to stay back.BTW Harvy did you also have to give her an adrenaline shot when we had to go to resuce Shelly? I thought it was me who didn't protect her correctly?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes my brother got very angry on this as he wanted to play it with me but i didn't have the connectivity kit.
I was googling for some emulation on X360 controller just for this but couldn't find one.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 14, 2008)

^HEHE! Tell me about it.My brother & I had already plugged in the game controller & were ready to go all gung-ho but the message just popped up & sent us back to that ugly truth.I mean it would be way too much fun with atleast your sidekick having some sense in him rather than that AI controlled Lynch.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 14, 2008)

There is one downfall of the game that it has poor support for SLI which makes it crawl on Rigs with high end SLI setup.Forget about the low end ones.

I tried a lot to save her.Took her near the boat but suddenly she just came forward and took a head shot and that was it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah I heard about it's wierd frame rate issues & a lot of other stuff too.If I remember correctly it suffered the same fate on Xbox 360 & PS3 too right? Too bad they didn't code the game properly.



> I tried a lot to save her.Took her near the boat but suddenly she just came forward and took a head shot and that was it.


You mean you didn't get her on the boat along with Lynch? I mean when I was running on that brigde the map showed me that Jenny was left behind & we needed to heal her.I though it might be the effect of that adrenaline shot as she was complaining of not being able to make it.So I assumed she fainted due to that.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 14, 2008)

Could have been a good game but only for IO.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 14, 2008)

me playing crysis, Spiderman3, AOE III Asian Dynasty .. to name a few ...after 19th add Ragnarok too ........


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2008)

NFS Pro Street, GTR2,  COD4 (installing right now)


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

COD4 rocks! i completed it twice on hardened difficulty
NP : NFS Carbon (again) and NFS Pro Street


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 14, 2008)

add FIFA 08,juiced 2 HIN and timeshift to my list


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2008)

^hows Juiced HIN? compared to NFS


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Starting up with Medal Of Honor Airborne.Went throught the first level already which I had played back in the demo.Now can only hope the whole game turns out to be a good shooter atleast. 

Will either try out Timeshit or Clive Barker's Jericho too depending on the mood.Have been watching too much of Hellraiser so probably would go for the latter.


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2008)

I am playing Minesweeper currently..........

Edit: will start playing PES 2008 from today


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

NP : Chess with gagandeep


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 14, 2008)

@s1800-it fuc%^&%s NFSPS up.
Gr8 game,gr8 graphix.
i had problem running it on xp.faced slowdowns and crashes.
But on vista it roxx no slowdowns no crashes.
i reckon to play the game on vista


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Rockstar11-zabardast hai.HDTV pe toh maja hi aa gaya.



maje le raho ho  kool


----------

